
macOS Big Sur Preview - tambourine_man
https://www.apple.com/macos/big-sur-preview/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23603852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23603852),
which is also on the front page and was posted earlier.

